# Questions about Gerbils from a newbie



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello all,

I am researching into getting either Gerbils or Jirds ........ not sure which yet, I'm doing as much research as I can and decide which would be better for me.

I like the sound of Jirds as they are (apparently) easier to hold and are happier to just sit on your lap, while gerbils are more skittish and don't like staying still. (this is important for me as I am a wheelchair user and am scared of the little thing making a break for it and succeeding while I am holding it, though I do have an idea of always having something with sides on my lap so he/she will land in that and would be safer in something then just on my lap.)
However I also like the sound of gerbils - infact apart from the possible skittishness I can't find anything I dislike about them.

Anyway, my questions:

I found this gerbilarium: Gabry 50 Gerbilarium by Ferplast | Pets at Home
and was wondering if it would be OK for gerbils and how many?
If it is not OK could you give me a link for a good cage or at least tell me sizes (in cms please, I don't understand gallons)

I read somewhere that it is better to have 3 rather then 2 gerbils in a cage. Is this true?

Do male or female gerbils get along better?

Are males or females better with human contact, or does it not matter?

Thank you for your help
Animallover26


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive never owned Jirds so I cant comment on them as pets, but gerbils are excellent pets and if you put the work in with taming them you will have a pet who likes to be held. the gerbilarium you linked to looks nice but it really isn't anywhere near big enough Im afraid. I would go for a normal tank 2ft and upwards for a group of 2-3, they like a really deep substrate that they can dig through and make tunnel systems, which is a huge part of their natural behaviour. I will ask gerbilnik (our resident gerbil expert) to pop along and see if she can help


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am researching into getting either Gerbils or Jirds ........ not sure which yet, I'm doing as much research as I can and decide which would be better for me.
> 
> ...


Hi.

The cage you link to is unfortunately way too small for their needs and badly overpriced for what you get! You are far better (and often far cheaper) to get a second hand glass tank (places like gumtree, freecycle etc) or alternatively convert a clear plastic storage tub into a lightweight Gerbil tank.

For a pair the minimum you would need would be a tank of around 2.5 feet, however it's far better to set your sights a bit higher and go for a 3 foot one. The bigger the better 

Not sure where you read about 3 being better than two but this isn't the case. There is no evidence to suggest that males or females get along better than the other, or that they are better with human contact than the other.

You will likely find it very difficult to source Jirds, especially well bred ones. Sue Green used to breed them, although I'm unsure if she still does now.

You may find this link about Jirds useful Gerbils & Jirds, What&#039;s The Difference? | eGerbil and also if you want to learn more about Gerbils, eGerbil | For everything gerbil!. I run a Gerbil Rescue, and here is a link to my Facebook page where if you look in the "Files" section you will find some more information on Gerbils, here https://www.facebook.com/groups/309028429210129/#!/groups/309028429210129/files/

Anything else feel free to ask


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

I can only reiterate what Nicki has said, she gives excellent advice. Gerbils are wonderful, inquisitive little creatures and they make brilliant pets. They can be quite squirmy, but they'll love climbing and exploring on you and they are a joy to watch, so when you're not handling them you'll still get enjoyment watching them burrow and dig and play together in their tank.

Best of luck 
Hazel xxx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

GERBILS  I have 2 males kept in a 3x2 ft tank and a female in a 2x2 tank x Filled 2/3 with substrate (and chopped straw bedding, but I use horse bedding as its feed quality to avoid VAT so no dust (I do feed it to my horses as well)), they are easily trained to sit and snuggle, infact the girl came with an ASBO, but lots of gentle handling she will happily sit in your hand and have a wash, she also sneaks up your jumper and will sleep in the crook of your arm 

I sourced mine from a local breeder, as I like to source mine as ethically as possible, so they were well bred, well cared for and a lot cheaper than [email protected] or the local petshop 

so I paid nothing for my tanks as they were from freecycle, and the gerbils intotal came to £12 x (I did originally have 4 boys, but one degloved itself, and one just passed like they do sometimes) x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you all.
I am planning on buying a fish tank and making a gerbilarium out of that.
I will certainly come here again if I need more help. (maybe even just to introduce my little furrys once I get them)


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> Thank you all.
> I am planning on buying a fish tank and making a gerbilarium out of that.
> I will certainly come here again if I need more help. (maybe even just to introduce my little furrys once I get them)


Photo's are a must  and welcome to the forum


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Do come on and introduce them, we love cute pics here 

I have never heard of jirds though .


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, Please do come back and show us your new little chums... I love pics of any wee fluffs, but especially gerbils 

Fatrat, here's an article about girbils/jirds and the differences/similarities 

Gerbils & Jirds, What&#039;s The Difference? | eGerbil


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

HazelandDan said:


> Yes, Please do come back and show us your new little chums... I love pics of any wee fluffs, but especially gerbils
> 
> Fatrat, here's an article about girbils/jirds and the differences/similarities
> 
> Gerbils & Jirds, What's The Difference? | eGerbil


Oh, thank you  I understand now - jirds are like a subspecies. They are very cute, and their furry ears sound adorable!


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

No problem  yes, they do sound adorable, don't they! I've never come across any though... just gorgeous regular gerbies. <3


----------

